# 35th scale British Hovercraft



## Dr. Mike (May 26, 2010)

This is my scratchbuilt 35th scale British SRN 5 Hovercraft it has a full interior w/pilots, it's 90% sheet plastic with a few bits thrown in from the scrap box, the skirts are molded foam w/ papertowel overlay, I got the design and coloring from a Dr. Who episode called "The Sea Devils"


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Nice job Mike, I've always had a thing for hovercraft, it's a shame so few have appeared as kits.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Excellent work, Mike; I've always thought that 'Dr Who and the Seadevils' was the best Dr Who story/series ever.


----------

